# Turn on wireless capability Error



## SusyL (Sep 2, 2008)

I too am having this issue. I have a Sony Vaio running Vista. I uninstalled Norton 360 (which came with the unit and the trial version expired). Ever since then, I cannot connect to wireless router. Router is fine since other PC is working OK. The wireless light comes on during boot up but it goes off. When I go to network connections and try to find wireless, it says the wireless capabilities is not turned on. It definitely is turned on...Devices are all working properly. No "x" in device manager. Again - this happend when I uninstalled Norton 360. Help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## t.hutson (Aug 4, 2010)

too am having this issue. I have a Sony Vaio running Vista. Router is fine since other PC is working OK. The wireless light comes on during boot up but it goes off. When I go to network connections and try to find wireless, it says the wireless capabilities is not turned on. It definitely is turned on...Devices are all working properly. No "x" in device manager. Help please


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Closing old thread, please post a new thread if you have an issue.


----------

